# WME Lager auspressen - Wie? Womit?



## N-DURO (25. Mai 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

bei unseren 2016er Alu WME möchte ich alle Lager tauschen da noch die Ersten aus 2016 verbaut sind. Welche und wie viele verbaut sind wurde schon mehrmals beschrieben (Danke für den Support!). Ich habe mich für vollkugelige 2RS Lager entschieden. Zum Aus- und Einpressen habe ich mir das "Presswerk" von Reset Racing gekauft inkl. der Adapter für die zwei Lager die im WME verbaut sind.

*Rocker: *
Die vier 61802 Lager konnten mit dem Adapter eingepresst werden, nur nicht ausgepress. Das liegt daran das die Lager nur nach außen ausgetrieben werden können da die Bohrung nach innen einen Flansch hat. Also einen kleineren "Drücker" nehmen. Beim einpressen hilft es natürlich wiederum da man genau auf die richtige Position kommt und nicht zu weit schiebt. Dann passt auch die Scheibe genau dahinter.

*Horstlink:*
Hier sind pro Achse zwei Lager eingebaut. Habe ich nicht auspressen können. Ich denke in der Mitte der Bohrung wo auch die Scheibe frei drin liegt ist auch ein Anschlag das man die Lager nicht beide zusammen rauspressen kann.

_*Wie bekomme ich diese Lager (Nr. 23) heraus? Von innen nach außen mit Mikroschlägen herausklopfen? Gibt es eine Werkzeugempfehlung (CONTEC?)*. _Einpressen mit dem "Presswerk" müsste sehr einfach gehen.






*Hauptlager: *
Hier wurde im Thema "Untere Hinterbaulager verschlissen" schon diskutiert was und wie das Lager aufgebaut ist. Offen für mich ist noch: _*Welches Werkzeug benutzt man zum ausklopfen? *_Ideal wäre ein Werkzeug wie das ParkTool BBT-90.3, nur ist dieses viel zu dick._* 
Kennt jemand solch ein Werkzeug mit dem man aber 61802 Lager ausschlagen kann?*_

*Tretlager:*
Die Ersatztretlager SRAM 00.6415.045.000 (73mm Gehäusebreite, GPX, BSA) und das ParkTool Tretlagerwerkzeug BBT-69.2 sind noch unterwegs. Sollte gehen... . Natürlich mit der Drehmomentknarre.

*EDIT 2021.01.31: Hat alles prima funktioniert!*

*Steuersatz:*
Hier bin ich noch völlig ahnungslos. _*Hat jemand die original CONTEC Nummer oder eine allgemeine Beschreibung wie
61801 (12mmx21mmx5mm) 2RS Ausführung bei den Lagern? *_

*EDIT 2021.01.31:
Semi Integrated (ZS)
Oben : 44mm Außendurchmesser / [15mm stack]
Unten : 56mm Außendurchmesser*

Schon mal vielen Dank für die Hilfe im Voraus! Vielleicht hilft diese Beschreibung auch anderen WME-Fahren die auch alle Lager tauschen wollen.


----------



## Tabletop84 (30. Januar 2021)

Wie hast du die Lager im Hauptlager entfernt? Angeblich soll man sie ausklopfen können. Da ja dann der Innenring fehlt würde mich interessieren ob die Nut im Rahmen dann höher oder niedriger ist als der verbleibende Außenring vom Lager?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## N-DURO (31. Januar 2021)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Wie hast du die Lager im Hauptlager entfernt? Angeblich soll man sie ausklopfen können.



Die Lager im Hauptlager haben wir mit einem Splinttreiber ausgeklopft. Bikerahmen in den Montageständer geklemmt, einer stemmt sich mit ausgestrecken Armen gegen den Rahmen und der andere klopft von der anderen Seite das Lager aus. Soll dazu dienen das der Schlagimpuls im Lager wirkt und nicht im wackeligen Gesamtsystem verpufft. 
Idealer wäre den Rahmen, oder das Rahmenteil einzuspannen. Dann kann man alleine arbeiten und noch mehr vom Impuls geht aufs Lager. 
(Ich war derjenige der den Rahmen festgehalten hat..)



Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Da ja dann der Innenring fehlt würde mich interessieren ob die Nut im Rahmen dann höher oder niedriger ist als der verbleibende Außenring vom Lager?


Verstehe leider deine Frage nicht ganz. Erst muss man ein Lager ausklopfen, dann kannst du dieses Röhrchen rausnehmen um dann das andere Lager auszuklopfen. Das zweite Lager auszuklopfen geht viel einfacher, da mehr vom Lager frei liegt. Erinnere mich nicht mehr ganz, aber der Außenring des Lagers ist immer noch vom Anschlag der Rahmenbohrung des Lagers verdeckt.

*Tools:*
Zum ausklopfen habe ich mir den Gleithammer Kukko No.22-0 geholt. Leide hat er nicht funktioniert, deswegen doch alles mit den Splinttreibern ausgeklopft. Dieser Kukko ist leider zu leicht. Park Tool hat mitlerweile den Gleithammer SHX-1 rausgebracht, der mir viel schwerer aussieht. Auch die Spannzapfen machen einen festeren Eindruck als der Kukko 21-1. Die Kante der Spannzapfen die hinters Lager geifen sind beim Kukko sehr dünn. Anders rum hat man halt sehr wenig Platz zum greifen. Da kann eine dickere Greifkante am Zapfen schon nicht mehr hinters Lager greifen.

Bei meinen Versuchen mit dem Gleithammer habe ich beim hämmern den Zapfen aus den Lager geklopf, und das Lager hat sich nicht bewegt.


----------



## Tabletop84 (31. Januar 2021)

Ok, habs jetzt mal ernsthaft versucht: Die Schwierigkeit besteht eigentlich darin die einzelnen Rahmenteile vernünftig einzuspannen. Am besten legt man das Zeug auf einen Tisch und eine zweite Person hält fest. Mit Wärme von einem Haarfön bewegen sich die Lager auch wenn man mit einem Schraubenzieher dran geht. 

Von daher ist eigentlich kein Spezielwerkzeug nötig. Man muss halt darauf achten immer langsam über Kreuz auszuschlagen, damit sich kein Lager verkantet. Alle Lager haben einen Lagersitz, also gehen sie auch nur mit der Methode in eine Richtung raus.


----------



## N-DURO (1. Februar 2021)

Hast gerade editiert als ich mich eingeloggt habe...

Genau, alle Lager kann man nur in einer Richtung austreiben, da ein Anschlag nach innen vorhanden ist. Zu zweit arbeiten oder fest einspannen muss man, da die Angriffsfläche extrem klein ist und man oft abrutscht.


----------



## Tabletop84 (1. Februar 2021)

ja, ich habs jetzt gecheckt und wollte verhindern dass du unnötig schreiben musst. Es waren halt noch ein paar Fragen offen und ich wollte sichergehen bevor ich irgendwas zerstöre.


----------

